# 50% off leupold which scope do I get? Please help!



## bigtuna (Dec 3, 2008)

*Which scope?*​
VX-III 2.5-8X36 for $282.751655.17%VX-II 2-7x33 for $204.0026.90%VX-I 3-9x40 for $149.251137.93%


----------



## bigtuna (Dec 3, 2008)

I just found out that i get a 50% discount on Leupold products for working at Dick's Sporting Goods. I only have a limited selection to choose from though. here are the choices and prices.

VX-III 2.5-8X36 for $282.75

VX-II 2-7x33 for $204.00

or VX-I 3-9x40 for $149.25

Keep in mind that I am a poor college student. (I mean come on I work at dick's Sporting goods) I want to know if i get the VX-III will I be seeing a remarkable difference (enough to spend an entire paycheck on). Im not even really considering the VX-I.

:beer: cheers.

also I will be hunting in the oak and pine forests of south carolina. so no real long shot will be needed.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

it all depends on what you are using it for. i would personally go with the 3x9x40. the 40mm objective will gather more light than a smaller one and work better in low light conditions. not to mention the 3x9 is probably the most versitile power you can get.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

duckslyr said:


> it all depends on what you are using it for. i would personally go with the 3x9x40. the 40mm objective will gather more light than a smaller one and work better in low light conditions. not to mention the 3x9 is probably the most versitile power you can get.


right on!


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a VXI 2x7 and it is fine. The VXII and VXIII are better, but the VXI is still a good scope. Someday when you have more money, get the better scope.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is great, I would like a VX III 4.5-14X40LR with the Varmint Hunters.
Tell me what the price is with your 50% off discount and I will send you the check


----------



## bigtuna (Dec 3, 2008)

you can only order one a year and those are the biggest powers and objectives they offer through the website. haha sorry.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent price!I ordered the VXIII 2.5-8 for my new Hawkeye in .280.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

For all around use get the 3-9


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nikon, or Sightron, or Zeiss, or Swarovski.

huntin1


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would go with the Vx-I as well. The 40mm will gather more light. Plus a 3x9 is plenty of scope unless you plan on making shots over 400 alot.

Plus you will be saving $140 that you can use towards other things or even save it to buy a new version scope with a bigger opening for gathering light.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

The VX 1 will not gather more light than the VXIII. 2.5 at 36mm with the coating and indexing will be much clearer and the 3 power at 40mm is not any advantage you will notice with the eyes if the coatings were the same and the lenses were the same which they are not. The VX III is a better buy all the way around and will track more true and will be more consistent and hold zero better than the VX 1.

I had a VX III 2.5-8x36mm on my 416Wby and there is no way the VX 1 would have held zero on a consistent bases in fact the VX 1 is not even in the same class as the VX III and sometimes you need to spend a little more and get something that will last and will not present problems or disappoint you in the field.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh come on, have a co worker get a scope for laite319. I am sure he would give you a small finders fee for the money you could save him. 
Only being able to order one is no excuse to not help a fellow shooter out.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Oh come on, have a co worker get a scope for laite319. I am sure he would give you a small finders fee for the money you could save him.
> Only being able to order one is no excuse to not help a fellow shooter out.
> 
> Al


Al, you are one heck of a guy!!!!

Too bad I already ordered one from Cabela's. Not any where near 50% off, but $599, free shipping, and 4X the points on my Cabela's card made it a little nicer. Thanks for the try though!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No way I'm paying $600 for a 4x fixed powered scope.
there are to many good ones out there to pay that much.

Check out the prices here and free shiping.
http://www.opticsplanet.net/leupold-rifle-scopes.html

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

who was getting a fixed 4 power scope? Did I miss some thing? Mine is a Leupold VXIII 6.5-20X40. It is an LR with the 30mm tube and side focus


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Cabelas price 2.5-8 Matte Duplex

$324.99


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

"Too bad I already ordered one from Cabela's. Not any where near 50% off, but $599, free shipping, and 4X the points on my Cabela's card made it a little nicer. Thanks for the try though!!!"

Looks like you did.

 Al


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I say get the VX III. I have a 3.5X10X40 VX III. I just keep it on 3 and leave it there for Michigan deer hunting. I used the higher powers the 2 times I went out west.

Here is my reasoning. If you are not yet married and living at home and you get this opportunity to buy this scope for such a low price I would buy it. In a few years when you get your real job your gonna also get nosey wife and a kid with braces and a house payment. At this time the VX III will cost 3 or 4 times more and you wont have the money. This is an opportunity to save your pennies and buy a few toys that will last you a life time!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> "Too bad I already ordered one from Cabela's. Not any where near 50% off, but $599, free shipping, and 4X the points on my Cabela's card made it a little nicer. Thanks for the try though!!!"


Al, it says 4X THE POINTS ON MY CABELA'S CARD. It didn't say any thing at all about 4 power scope. It would have to be one heck of a 4 power scope for $600. Might have to shoot the rifle for me at that price.

Tuna, it looks like you know what you want, but just to make sure, get the VX not a Vari-X


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I meant VX III.....where did I get Vari-XIII? Anyway I have one and I love it.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I just picked up a VX-III 6.5-20LR Varmint Hunter Ret w/30MM Tube in Devils Lake today for $549.99. They had just gotten 6 in since they are being discontinued he passed the savings on. Just mounted it on my Rem 700 22-250 and cant wait to sight in!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry, just miss read the 4x.
I bought a great little 4x Weaver K4 scope several years back.
Nice scope and best of all only cost $5.00.

 Al


----------



## single-shot (Dec 16, 2008)

sometime this is like watching the view, where the girls fight about anything


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I just picked up a VX-III 6.5-20LR Varmint Hunter Ret w/30MM Tube in Devils Lake today for $549.99. They had just gotten 6 in since they are being discontinued he passed the savings on. Just mounted it on my Rem 700 22-250 and cant wait to sight in!!


Hunter, that is the same scope I have on my Rem 700 22-250. It is great. Although if I had to do it again I would not go with the varmint hunter reticle just because of the extra price. While shooting PD's I shot any where from 25-403 yds and never used any thing but the top cross hair. I am sure I will use it, just haven't yet. It is an excellent scope though! I wish I had told Kevin I was looking for a scope, I would have gotten one from him.



> sometime this is like watching the view, where the girls fight about anything


It doesn't look like any one is fighting to me. I hope you are not trying to use that line to make fun of any one. Kinda tough for a guy who knows about the view to make fun of others!!!


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Big Tuna - which scope did you end up with and how do you like it?

Hey Laite 
Leupold used to call their scopes Vari-X and now they are VX. I just noticed this. Does anyone know if this is just a name change or if there are any improvements in the coating etc.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Hey Laite
> Leupold used to call their scopes Vari-X and now they are VX. I just noticed this. Does anyone know if this is just a name change or if there are any improvements in the coating etc.


Willforu1, I have no idea. I will do some checking.


----------

